# Pink Tongue Skinks



## Stompsy (May 7, 2016)

Hi guys!

I've been trying to find care sheets and such on Pink Tongue Skinks but haven't really been able to find any!

The interwebs seem to have general articles but no definitive husbandry requirement sheets. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction to getting this information?

Also feel free to post pics of your pink tongues.

Thanks [emoji4] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallo (May 8, 2016)

I own a Pink Tongue and take reference to Blue Tongue care sheets and try to emulate the Pink Tongue's natural environment from food items to climate to habitat


----------



## Stompsy (May 8, 2016)

Thanks for the info. 

Couple of quick questions... Do you use uv? And what temps do you keep the basking spot at?

I've read people have used only heat mats for warmth but I'm not sure if this would be hot enough?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (May 8, 2016)

I would use UV, less of a hassle though it isn't necessary (provided you supplement them correctly). Can't help you with temps but I have heard you must provide extra humidity for these guys. Is that true?


----------



## baker (May 8, 2016)

Grab a copy of either "A guide to Australian skinks in captivity" by Dr Danny Brown, or "Keeping and breeding Australian lizards" edited by Mike Swan. Both books have excellent sections on keeping and the requirements of pink tongues. Along with these books have a look into the ecology and natural habitat as well. That will give you an excellent idea on how to keep them.

For mine I don't use UV. Being nocturnal in habit their natural exposure to UV would not be high. Of course providing them with a low UV (5.0) light would not hurt if you are concerned. Just measured my males enclosure and his basking spot is ~43 degrees. You don't need a basking spot that high for these guys, that's just how I have heating set up. My basking lamp is aimed at a log ~10 cm below it so I get a nice hot basking spot. The rest of the enclosure is ambient. I also don't have the heat on constant, with it only running for about 3 hours morning and night. Using a heat mat is fine for pink tongues. They only really need a basking spot around 32-35 degrees.
While young it can be important to provide extra humidity for them, but with my adults I don't bother. They feed can be feed on a variety of things similar to blue tongues. The diet for mine varies with dog food, snails, veges, boiled egg and that new respashy food all being utilized. They do seem to thrive on all of this though. Give them at least a two foot enclosure, the more height the better as well as they do enjoy climbing. 

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Stompsy (May 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info! And sorry for the delayed reply. 







And here he/she is! Picked the little guy up last night. Had a quick handle before popping him into the enclosure and was promptly bitten on the knuckle! These guys have strong little jaws haha!

Yet to name him and would love suggestions!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (May 23, 2016)

Not you too Stompsy! I might just end up with a permanent green face if I keep on going on this forum :lol:

- - - Updated - - -

how about "Knuckle Buster"


----------



## Stompsy (May 23, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Not you too Stompsy! I might just end up with a permanent green face if I keep on going on this forum :lol:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> how about "Knuckle Buster"



Haha! 

He was a birthday present from [MENTION=32194]Smittiferous[/MENTION], so maybe hit him up? 

Suggestions so far have been Ed and Jaws because of his bitey attitude! (He's bitten every time he's been handled)

I'm a little partial to Pinch because that's exactly what he did to my knuckle but am open to more suggestions!! 

Knuckle buster could be shortened to buster though...


----------



## kingofnobbys (May 23, 2016)

Stompsy said:


> Haha!
> 
> He was a birthday present from @Smittiferous, so maybe hit him up?
> 
> ...



Maybe he likes your taste...

How about these names :
Toothless 
Fang
Terra
and just to lull people into thinking he's a sweetie .... Fluffy


maybe if everytime he looks like trying to take a piece out of your hand you should pop a cricket or some treat into his mouth ..... that way you might befriend him .


----------



## Stompsy (May 23, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> Maybe he likes your taste...
> 
> How about these names :
> Toothless
> ...



He's not fussy, he has bitten everyone who has handled him so far! But he wasn't handled too much so I'm hoping with more frequent handling, he'll settle down. 

Plus he's so little, I don't blame him for thinking everything is going to eat him.


----------



## Smittiferous (May 23, 2016)

He likes the taste of man-flesh


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 9, 2016)

Tonight Pinch had a bath to try to loosen some retained shed on his back toe. Don't let his cuteness deceive you though, he's a feisty little punk. 





















Also, some crazy tongue flicking after his enclosure was sprayed a few nights ago. 

https://vimeo.com/170004937

Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jun 10, 2016)

Nah ! .... he looks sweet and innocent and like he's really enjoying that nice warm soak .... he's a proper little charmer is what he is ....


Just gotta love skinks .... so full of character and charm.


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 10, 2016)

He most certainly has lots of character!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpo (Jun 10, 2016)

Well, im getting one. It takes pics from an owner to really show how these guys are, and he's too damn cute. Keep us updated!


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 10, 2016)

Do it! He's pretty great. Has a fierce little bite though and loves swearing at everything!

Oh and he love love loves snails! Smittiferous went hunting and found a bunch which I'm keeping in containers and he's demolished 3 or 4 already. Definitely his favourite and totally worth [MENTION=32194]Smittiferous[/MENTION] getting slimed all over for! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpo (Jun 10, 2016)

Haha will certaily consider them. I'm not sure whether to take the snake or lizard path for my next reptile, but if I were to choose the latter, pink tongues are certainly on the top of my list.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jun 11, 2016)

Add me to list of interested people .... I'd like one day to have a pair of these wonderful and interesting skinks ....

But I want to replace Wriggles , and will be prioritising a pair of young water skinks first. Hopefully someone nearby will have some baby water skinks available in September.


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 27, 2016)

So much sass! Many smalls, much anger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 27, 2016)

Wow he's got a big mouth ... good thing it's not lined with razor sharp teeth ....

One PTS with loads of attitude there.


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 28, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> Wow he's got a big mouth ... good thing it's not lined with razor sharp teeth ....
> 
> One PTS with loads of attitude there.



He really did not like the camera. Come to think of it... He doesn't really like hoomans either. 

And he'll bite without thought. Little punk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

